

Samsung's Profit Soars 82% on Smartphone Strength - frankydp
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304723304577368650277097594.html

======
remixhacker
crime pays when done large. stealing from apple gets you huge profits. wall
street stealing gets bonuses. shoplifting winds up in jail.

